# to many water changes?



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

just wondering if it is possible to do to many water changes to your tank? i am very picky 
about my tank and love the nice "new" look after water changes and tend to
do about 30-40% water changes once daily..can this have any impact on a tank?just curious


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Im not sure if it can impact the tank but you wouldnt need to do that many changes.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i say no never too many but others say yes way too many. i say no based on a proper water change. not taking too much water out say not more then 30 percent usually closer to 20 if i am doing it on a regular basis. making sure water is dechlorinated and proper temperature. also making sure im not stressing the fish out too. as long as you do it properly its fine but 30-40% isnt necessary every day and large water changes like that can be bad sometimes cut back how much you take out and will be less stressful for the fish too.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

If you water temperature and PH level doesn't change too much when you add your water and if your tank has a lot of biological filtration, i guess there's no problem... If you change your water daily, a 20% water change would also give you that clean look and keep all your parameters stable. Many people who have automatic water changes to their tank (drip systems) settle them to do 10-15% WC per day...


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If you change 40% daily chances are there are no major changes after the initial change so I would say if you have the time go knock yourself out. Wont hurt unless you are not treating chlorine and/or ammonia treated city water.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I do 15%-25% about every other day. I like the clean look also.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for the replys guys, my ph and temperature are exact same going in, i use a digital thermometer and regular thermometres to measure the temp to make sure it is correct and adjust accordingly with my tap and ive checked my ph to ensure it is the same going in, used the chemical 24 hour test and ive also used a cup of water(measured ph) let sit over night(test again) and no changes what so ever...everything seems to be really healthy and going great so it must be good!

thanks again guys


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Get better filtration then...I can go a week and my tank is always pristine!


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Get better filtration then...I can go a week and my tank is always pristine!


Mine is from the sand. I hate seeing the P crap on the sand. I like the really clean look. I know i can go 2 weeks without a water change and not have a water param prolem but dont like the dirty look of the sand.


----------

